# Its Nanashi!!!



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

He's sucha cutie!

I cant get over his grumpy face :wub: He has sucha wonderful blue and he's reddended up so well..

Before Still in his bag









New photos!

























































hope you guys enjoy the photos as much as i do. He is definatly a sweety <3


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Thats a nice one


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

thanks pablo :3


----------



## philoserenus (Feb 6, 2007)

haha thatz one unique looking betta for sure


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

He's pretty cool.. Unfortunatly he has a bit of swelling on that weird cheek of his. Kinda looks like if he had a toothache. LoL

Hopefully i can figure out whats wrong... I have a feeling i wont be able to do too much.


----------



## summ3r (Jul 23, 2006)

Fantastic pics of your new betta!!! congrats, he looks like such a wonderful, grumpy boy!
lol


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I never did get to show you guys updated photos of Nanashi before his face got all deformed. Someone told me is was that cauliflower disease...

He did have a really rough start... Looked like hell in Pj's.

I will never ever forget Nanashi, he was a real sweety. I just wished i coulda helped him more. I don't think i will -ever- see a fish like him again... Let alone that awesome blue.


























Nanashi's Face near the end of it all... That lump actually fell off, then he seemed fine for a while... Then his cheek and lips really swelled and became deformed. I really hope i didn't cause it..  His attitude never ever changed.. Always happy, sorta flarey...


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss, when did he die??? His colours were absolutely stunning, I've never seen a betta like that before!


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Sorry for your loss, Cid. That betta male was beautiful. 
Cauliflower is a virus, isn't it ?Too bad he didn't make it ....
L


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

lili said:


> Sorry for your loss, Cid. That betta male was beautiful.
> Cauliflower is a virus, isn't it ?Too bad he didn't make it ....
> L


In dogs, it's called a papilloma virus, it's not fatal and can be transfered from dog to dog. If you just leave it alone, it'll just fall off. I don't know why it would be fatal in fish.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

I bet he lived the best possible life he could with you Jess, you are a wonderful fishkeeper! He was a beautiful fish, his colouring is amazing! I'm sorry you lost him.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Well his mouth grew very swollen and disfigured in a way... It looked painful but who knows. There was an issue of getting him to eat enough. His mouth wouldnt close properly or anything...

The day i got him he had wierdo swollen lips.. It was bizzare...

This was a year or so ago when he passed away...


----------

